# Congrats



## MCpl ??????? (30 Apr 2005)

i would just like to say congratulations to all of the rifle teams who made it to provincials and didnt make it to nationals and those who did. Unfortunitly my team only placed 15th but we were in 18th when we started.


----------



## Saorse (30 Apr 2005)

I'll echo thos Congratulations as well!

My Corps didn't fare too hot, but then again, we don't get to shoot as much as others... still a great experience!


----------



## primer (1 May 2005)

My team Place 3rd in ONT for the Provincials job well done . Myself and one of my Cadets will be going to The Nationals in Valcartier from the 7th May to the 14th May. 

My job will be Coach TEAM ONTARIO  3


----------



## david124124 (1 May 2005)

I was in that team that placed 15th...eh jackson   that was some competition eh?     :sniper:


----------



## MCpl ??????? (1 May 2005)

primer said:
			
		

> My team Place 3rd in ONT for the Provincials job well done . Myself and one of my Cadets will be going to The Nationals in Valcartier from the 7th May to the 14th May.
> 
> My job will be Coach TEAM ONTARIO   3


congradulations, but your team got 1456, the same as you went didn't it? But you must be a good coach


----------



## primer (2 May 2005)

MCpl Jackson said:
			
		

> congradulations, but your team got 1456, the same as you went didn't it? But you must be a good coach



Thanks troop 

All the scores were low this year. Only beat PWOR by 2 points it seems that the Maj was upset over it  
The 2 composate teams have a great chance this year.


----------

